# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  kerkoj pune ne Angli ose Zvicer

## Nationalist

Pershnetje forumi....ju deshiroj tkeni qen mir
un desha tme ndihmonit dhe tme jepshit ma shum informacione si mund me gjet pun ne angli,zvicer ose neper kto vendet nordike
per cdo gjo me shkruni.......rrespekte

----------

